# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Баня-бочка под ключ!

## Ramiz1991

Хочу порекомендовать компанию Парна, они производят бани-бочки и бани Викинг из сибирского кедра. Доставка имеется в любую точку. 

У них бани по выгодной цене, имеется 1,2,3 секционные модели. Можно душевую кабину даже сделать. Я в 2021 году приобрел у них [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Лада называется модель. Нареканий по ней нету. Эксплуатируем в неделю по 2-3 раза.

----------

